# Elveszett Jelszavak !!!!



## Sckynet (2007 Szeptember 22)

Mint már tudjuk,leg egyszerübb ha rá kattolunk elfeljtett jeszóra,és persze programok is vannak erre amik ki listázzák a beregisztrált *Titkos* jelszavaimat és meg lesznek(Siw.exe).De és ez bizonyitja hogy a windows tárolja valahova ezeket az adatokat.Nos mint programozó még ma sem tudtam meg fejteni ezt hogy pl. a Siw.exe progi honnét olvassa ki ezeket.De nagyon szépen meg köszönném ha valaki választ adna a kérdésemre.

A kérdés:

*Hova és mijen filebe tárolódnak a jelszavak???*


*[email protected]*


----------



## bolondpoli (2007 Szeptember 25)

Ha jól értem, a webhelyek jelszavaíról van szó?! Mint laikus, a legegyszerűbb módszereket próbálnám meg: megfelelő programmal megvizsgálnám milyen fájlokat nyit meg a siw.exe, illetve megnézném, hogy a böngésző milyen fájlokat módosít jelszó mentésekor vagy a böngésző bezárásakor. Azt is figyelném, melyik fájlban mi- és milyen módon változik. Hozzáértők segítségét a www.netacademia.net oldalon veheted igénybe.


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 11)

*Elfelejtett jelszó*

Véletlenül kerültem ide, de azért még hátha továbbra is fenn áll a kérdés.

* Elfelejtett jelszavak*

Elfelejtette a Windows rendszerbe való bejelentkezéshez használt jelszavát? Ne aggódjon, ezeket a jelszavakat a Windows csak arra használja, hogy azonosítsa az egyes felhasználókat és egyéni beállításaikat. Így az elfelejtett jelszó nem megoldhatatlan probléma. Válassza a Start menü Keresés, majd Fájlok vagy mappák parancsát, és a rendszert tartalmazó meghajtón keressen PWL kiterjesztésű fájlokat. Ehhez írja be a *.pwl kifejezést a Név: mezőbe, majd kattintson a Keresés gombra. A keresett fájlok voltaképpen azok a jelszólisták, amelyekben a Windows a felhasználók jelszavait tárolja. Minden egyes felhasználónak megvan a saját, könnyen felismerhető fájlja. Törölje saját fájlját, vagy helyezze át más mappába. Ezt követően indítsa újra a számítógépet, a bejelentkezési párbeszédpanelen hagyja üresen a Jelszó mezőt, majd kattintson az OK gombra. Saját felhasználói profilját ezzel úgy állítja be, hogy jelszó nélkül legyen elindítható. Minthogy a rendszer a modemes kapcsolat jelszavát is a jelszófájlban tárolja, ne lepődjön meg, ha a Telefonos kapcsolat legközelebbi indításakor újra kéri majd az egyszer már mentett jelszót.

Forrás: Microsoft


----------



## pho3nix (2007 December 9)

Google-n ezt találtam.


----------



## DED (2007 December 14)

Van, ami a registry-ben tárol, azt kicsit nehezebb lesz.


----------



## DED (2007 December 14)

Amúgy ha már itt tartunk..

Nem ismer valaki valami openpass (textbox-csillag-kiíró) programot, ami megy 2K alatt is?


----------



## derive (2007 December 14)

Valahol van egy egyfloppys linuxom amit be lehet bootolni, és át lehet vele irni a rendszerfazda ( vagy tetszőleges user ) jelszavát


----------



## derive (2007 December 14)

mármint XP meg 2000 alatti rendszergazdáét;


----------



## wizmojo696 (2008 Június 2)

Derive te kis hacker


----------



## fishes (2008 Július 26)

A jelszót a legkönnyebb megfejteni ha a user elmondja. 

Social Engineering.


----------



## fishes (2008 Július 26)

Ma már az op rendszerek eléggé titkosítva tárolják.
Brute Force-al pedig elég időigényes.


----------



## -lion- (2008 Augusztus 12)

*Jelszókezelő*

Sziasztok, jómagam azt az egyszerű módszert használom, hogy nem tárolom le a jelszavakat a Windowsban, hanem ezeket inkább egy önálló alkalmazásban tárolom.

Ilyen progi pl. az ingyenes Acerose:

http://www.dexadine.com/acerose.html

Beépített jelszógenerátora van, a listát erős titkosítással tárolja, így neked csak egyet kell megjegyezned, ahhoz, hogy bármelyik jelszavadhoz hozzájuss. A progit egy pen-drive-on bárhová magaddal viheted, és viszonylagos biztonságban tudhatod érzékeny adataidat, és nem okoz problémát, ha elfelejted a jelszavadat.


----------



## ETJ (2008 December 28)

Köszönöm a segítséget !


----------



## Sirkánkán (2009 Április 7)

Jelszot megfejteni egyre körülményesebb,szerintem a keylogger ami még müködik,de az ugye a saját elfelejtett jelszón csak akkor segít,ha magadat is figyelted vele)


----------



## Bubuman (2009 Április 27)

Én azt a furcsa módszert használom, hogy nem felejtem el a jelszavaimat.


----------



## averes (2009 Június 12)

Amennyiben *a SAJÁT gépeden, a SAJÁT jelszavadat felejtetted el*, használhatod az XP-be "beépített" back-doort (hátsó ajtót).
Amikor megjelenik a Bejelentkező oldal (itt kellene megadnod a jelszavadat)
Nyomd meg az Esc gombot! Aztán újra nyomd meg !!!
Ezzel a módszerrel Rendszergazdaként juthatsz be a Windowsba.
Ott aztán kedvedre megváltoztathatod-törölheted a jelszavakat.
Sok szerencsét
averes


----------



## MedDavid (2009 Június 12)

Averes! Ez marhajó!
Kössz az ötletet!


----------



## most (2009 Augusztus 13)

siw ha gépentárolt jelszó kell ( a titkok alatt )

be is linkeltém de nem találom a code tag ot


----------



## celebfan (2009 Augusztus 16)

ez sajna csak abban az esetben mukodik, ha nem volt beallitva adminisztrator jelszo  ha be volt allitva akkor ez kilove...



averes írta:


> Amennyiben *a SAJÁT gépeden, a SAJÁT jelszavadat felejtetted el*, használhatod az XP-be "beépített" back-doort (hátsó ajtót).
> Amikor megjelenik a Bejelentkező oldal (itt kellene megadnod a jelszavadat)
> Nyomd meg az Esc gombot! Aztán újra nyomd meg !!!
> Ezzel a módszerrel Rendszergazdaként juthatsz be a Windowsba.
> ...


----------



## most (2009 Augusztus 17)

pontosan és müködik a siw is felsorolva felhasználókként


----------



## zsenieger (2009 Szeptember 6)

Windows Xp-hez több fajta portable verzió létezik, ami nem azért van, mert úgy szeretném használni, hanem azért, mert az összes XP felhasználó jelszavát egyszerre vagy akár külön-külön is ki lehet lőni. Ez pár mb program csak.


----------



## madzsi (2009 Szeptember 14)

Ezt ajánlani tudom! Én is ezt használom!


----------



## Gyulusss70 (2009 November 25)

Egy jó program Multi Password Recovery a jelszavak visszanyerésére.


----------



## sekeb (2009 December 31)

ez a progi formázás után gondolom nem működik, vagy igen?


----------



## nagyil (2009 December 31)

*password*

Talán segíthetek.
Van egy web oldal: www.nirsoft.org, itt megtalálható jó pár password visszafejtő program.
Használatakor érdemes a vírusírtót kikapcsolni, mert a rendszer olyan részéhez nyúl, hogy vírusnak detektálja, pedig nem az!
Üdv Nil......


----------



## nagyil (2009 December 31)

Helló!
Megvásárolható ilyen esetekre pld. CIA commander nevű program.
Ezzel be lehet boot-olni, és új passwordöt adni.
Üdv...Nil


----------



## nagyil (2009 December 31)

Van még egy megvásárolható program.
A neve [email protected] Changer.
Ha ezt használod, megszünteti a passwordöt.(Enter)
Üdv.. Nil


----------



## nagyil (2009 December 31)

Elnézést, de a web cím www.nirsoft.net
Üdv..Nil


----------



## peter.perjesi (2010 Január 21)

Hirens's boot cd a legjobb ebben a temaban, bar angol tudas nem art hozza


----------



## exoduska (2010 Január 29)

És szerinted elmondja kényszer hatása nélkül is?
Mert én nem valószínű hogy bárki orrára kötném a jelszavam.


----------



## Zocahun (2010 Szeptember 27)

A pwl jó ötlet, de csak winnél?


----------



## csafi (2011 Szeptember 3)

*Jelszavak*

Ha mindenhol ugyanaz akiHa más elfelejtem... egyet megtud mind megtudja,


----------



## phoenyx (2014 Január 1)

Üdvözletem!

Sok, remek ötletet találtam itt jelszó tárolásra, avagy memorizálásra.
Egy komolyabb gondom akadt az utóbbi másfél hónapban: a CanadaHun jelszavamra nem emlékeztem, és a jelszóemlékeztető/-generáló sem működött, mert mindig hibát írt ki. Már arra gondoltam, töröltek, de igazából a taglistán szerepeltem, csak bejutni nem tudtam... hogyan lehetett volna ebben segítséget kérnem a fórum Vezetéstől? Ami végül is segített: megtaláltam egy cetlin a jelszavam... 
Mégis: hasonló esetben, mi lenne a teendő, a fenti kérdésemre szeretnék választ kapni.

Köszönöm előre is.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Január 2)

phoenyx írta:


> Üdvözletem!
> 
> Sok, remek ötletet találtam itt jelszó tárolásra, avagy memorizálásra.
> Egy komolyabb gondom akadt az utóbbi másfél hónapban: a CanadaHun jelszavamra nem emlékeztem, és a jelszóemlékeztető/-generáló sem működött, mert mindig hibát írt ki. Már arra gondoltam, töröltek, de igazából a taglistán szerepeltem, csak bejutni nem tudtam... hogyan lehetett volna ebben segítséget kérnem a fórum Vezetéstől? Ami végül is segített: megtaláltam egy cetlin a jelszavam...
> ...


*Írsz pl az adminnak (Melitta) egy másik tagi névről vagy a jobb alsó sorban lévő kapcsolat -ra kattintva jelzed a gondod.
De, ha átolvasod a problémád van... témát, megtalálod, hogy az automatikusan küldött üzenetek (így a linkek az új jelszóhoz) tartalmaznak egy felesleges "/forum" részt (vagy épp pont hiányzik, attól függően, hogy a fórummotor frissítéseket hogyan tuja a webmester feltenni.
Remélhetőleg ez a peobléma hamarosan meg lesz oldva.*


----------

